# What do the codes mean?



## Deak Brenan (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Just have to ask, what do all the codes mean in the program descriptions? I see some that I can guess like (stereo) but there are quite a few. (R), (S), and (GV) and (LS) etc?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

(S) = subtitles
(R) = repeat

Where are you seeing the others?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

They're content advisory codes:

AL - Adult Language
GL - Graphic Language
AC - Adult Content
BN - Brief Nudity
N - Nudity
SC - Strong Sexual Content
MV - Mild Violence
V - Violence
GV - Graphic Violence

LJ's Tivoweb module to show / search them in tivoweb:
search advisory codes

not sure on LS ...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I wonder if you can do a wishlist on these?

It would be useful for some to record say - those with 'MV'


----------



## Deak Brenan (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info. It all makes sense. 

I meant (L,S) in my origional post which I guess means Language and Stereo.

Perhaps there should be a (CC) code. No explination required.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

OzSat - there are tools around to do what you want. Apparently Pete likes to look for N and SC using TivoWeb...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

When seen at the end of the synopsis

L = Letterboxed


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Apparently Pete likes to look for N and SC using TivoWeb...


I'm sure he _can't_ be the only one


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

ColinYounger said:


> OzSat - there are tools around to do what you want.


There isn't an auto-record version around is there?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> OzSat - there are tools around to do what you want. Apparently Pete likes to look for N and SC using TivoWeb...


All I will say is that there are possible auto-record keyword wishlists that you can create that have much the same effect as if you could directly ask to record all programs with an N or SC rating tag.

Or using Advanced Wishlists in conjunction with Category Wishlists its possible to achieve a further variation on the same theme.

Mind you that then creates a potential problem of there being no Parental Control feature to prevent other Tivo users being able to look at your current Wishlists and/or not to mention all your current SPs


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I'm sure he _can't_ be the only one


I wonder who you can possibly have in mind.

Is it perhaps someone that you know rather well


----------



## Tim L (Jan 5, 2002)

On a related note, is there any way to identify programmes which have sign language on them? As nice as it is for deaf people, I'd rather avoid them as they're a bit distracting.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

No, unfortunately not; the EPG data doesn't contain that information and TiVo wouldn't handle it properly if it did - although you can assume anything which starts after midnight on BBC1 is most likely to be signed.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Do-able with a bit of hacking though, the digiguide data shows which programmes are deaf signed.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> you can assume anything which starts after midnight on BBC1 is most likely to be signed.


Do they think deaf people can't see when there's sunshine?

Someone I spoke to recently just could not understand why this is wonrg:


Un-named person said:


> It's like the deaf leading the blind


<shakes head>


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

ColinYounger said:


> Do they think deaf people can't see when there's sunshine


IIRC they are duty-bound to show a certain amount of signed programmes, so they put them on at night to avoid having to show them at prime time.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> IIRC they are duty-bound to show a certain amount of signed programmes, so they put them on at night to avoid having to show them at prime time.


I have recently heard of some very clever advanced video recorder type devices (some I believe call them a PVR or may be even a Tivo) that let you record programs in the middle of the night without actually having to be up to watch them at the time they are shown. Hard to believe I know - what will they think of next.

I know may be they will one day invent something called the BBC Iplayer that might then let you download signed versions of a tv program without non deaf people then being made to watch the signed ones if they can't sleep at night.

However I hear one problem with these new fangled Tivo devices is that the company who supplies the electronic equivalent of the Radio Times to set the recording from doesn't show any difference between the signed and the ordinary versions of the programs. As a result deaf viewers are forced to also record the non signed version of the programs and the normal hearing viewers also end up recording the signed ones. Now you really would think those boys over at the electronic Radio Times could get this kind of thing right wouldn't you. They tell me the same kind of problem exists over at the electronic Tv Times where they describe a Grand Prix qualifying session as though its the same thing as the actual race itself................


----------

